# Guess the Score Sunday May 15th Pacers (6) vs Pistons (2)



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

<center>







vs.









*Indiana Pacers (2-1) - Detroit Pistons (1-2)*

*Time*: 2:30 Central/3:30 Eastern
*Venue*: Conseco Fieldhouse
*TV*: ABC
*Radio*: WIBC 1070










*Probable Starting Lineup*:





































Jamaal Tinsley | Reggie Miller | Stephen Jackson | Jermaine O'Neal | Dale Davis

*Key Reserves:*























Anthony Johnson | Jeff Foster | Freddie Jones











*Probable Starting Lineup:*





































Chauncey Billups | Richard Hamilton | Tayshaun Prince | Rasheed Wallace | Ben Wallace

*Key Reserves:*























Antonio McDyess | Lindsey Hunter | Carlos Arroyo

*Indiana Pacers**
Home: 27-18
Road: 23-24
Overall: 50-42

Detroit Pistons
Home: 36-10
Road: 23-21 
Overall: 59-31*








*Who's Hot?*







</center>








- 22 ppg in the last 2 games








- 21 ppg in the last 2 games 



*Injury Report*</center>

Pacers- 








- Knee 







- Knee 







- IR

Pistons- 








- IR







- IR 

<center>*Pacers Fan's Key Matchup*:


Games vs Pistons this year:

Pacers 97 Pistons 82 

Pistons 98 Pacers 93 

Pistons 88 Pacers 76 

Pacers 94 Pistons 81 

Pistons 96 Pacers 81 

Pacers 92 Pistons 83 

Average Score:

Pacers- 88.8
Pistons- 88

<table border="1" bordercolor="#003366" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="99%"> <tbody><tr><td align="left" bgcolor="#003366">*GAME*</td> <td align="right" bgcolor="#003366">*DAY*</td> <td align="right" bgcolor="#003366">*DATE*</td> <td align="right" bgcolor="#003366">*SITE*</td> <td align="right" bgcolor="#003366">*TIME*</td> <td align="right" bgcolor="#003366">*TV*</td> <td align="right" bgcolor="#003366">*W-L*</td></tr> <tr> <td align="left">Game 1</td> <td align="right">Mon.</td> <td align="right">5/9</td> <td align="right">Detroit</td> <td align="right">7 p.m.</td> <td align="right">TNT</td> <td align="right">L, 96-81</td></tr> <tr> <td align="left">Game 2</td> <td align="right">Wed.</td> <td align="right">5/11</td> <td align="right">Detroit</td> <td align="right">7 p.m.</td> <td align="right">TNT</td> <td align="right">W, 92-83</td></tr> <tr> <td align="left">Game 3</td> <td align="right">Fri</td> <td align="right">5/13</td> <td align="right">Conseco Fieldhouse</td> <td align="right">6 p.m.</td> <td align="right">ESPN, WB4</td> <td align="right">---</td></tr> <tr> <td align="left">Game 4</td> <td align="right">Sun.</td> <td align="right">5/15</td> <td align="right">Conseco Fieldhouse</td> <td align="right">TBD</td> <td align="right">TBD</td> <td align="right">---</td></tr> <tr> <td align="left">Game 5</td> <td align="right">Tue.</td> <td align="right">5/17</td> <td align="right">Detroit</td> <td align="right">TBD</td> <td align="right">TNT</td> <td align="right">---</td></tr> <tr> <td align="left">Game 6*</td> <td align="right">Thu.</td> <td align="right">5/19</td> <td align="right">Conseco Fieldhouse</td> <td align="right">TBD</td> <td align="right">TBD</td> <td align="right">---</td></tr> <tr> <td align="left">Game 7*</td> <td align="right">Sun.</td> <td align="right">5/22</td> <td align="right">Detroit</td> <td align="right">TBD</td> <td align="right">TBD</td> <td align="right">---</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
** If Necessary*

Pacers 91
Pistons 88

Sorry I don't have enough time to update this much. I changed a few things, but most things that need updated aren't updated yet.</center>


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers- 88
Pistons- 81

We need Foster to have another big game on the boards.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

85-80 Pacers.
Pacers definately need to win this game. You don't want the Pistons winning this and taking all the momentum heading back to Detroit.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I met some of the Pistons today. There was Chauncey Billups, Tayshaun Prince, Lindsay Hunter, Carlos Arroyo, Elden Campbell, and I think Ronald Dupree. I noticed a huge guy in the Mac Store at Keystone at the Crossing (it was Campbell), then I saw Prince. The others were sitting on the bench outside the store.


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

can jeff foster not get a "whos hot" lol

pacers 81
pistons 77


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Pacers 93
Pistons 77


I smell a blowout


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

i dont think there is going to be a blowout either way. Pistons are clinging onto the series and are going to go through hell and dire to get this game. Pacers are in desperate need of momentum to stop this going back to Detroit. Whatever the score I think its going to be extremely close.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Indiana: 90
Detriot: 86

Miller 32pts


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

naptownpimp said:


> can jeff foster not get a "whos hot" lol
> 
> pacers 81
> pistons 77


I didn't update it because I didn't have the time yesterday and I normally use the Who's Hot section for scoring.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Pacers 80
Pistons 78


----------



## daschysta31 (Sep 18, 2004)

pacers 88
pistons 79

ill be at this game in the best access sweet so maybe i can bring some luck


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

daschysta31 said:


> ill be at this game in the best access sweet so maybe i can bring some luck


My cousin's going to the game... He doesn't appreciate the game as much as I do, and yet, he gets the frickin' tickets....

Okay, I don't have much time to do this, so here it goes:

*My MVP for 5/13/05:*








*Reggie Miller* - Hit some pretty good shots last game, and I think he can do better this game, especially since this game could seal the final game for the Pacers. Let's Go Reggie!! Thank you for everything!

*My MVP for 5/15/05:*








*Stephen "Jax" Jackson* - He's universal with anything. Give him the ball, he'll either give a great assist, or he'll put the ball into the hoop like nothing else. My projected stats: 20 pts, 16 Rebounds, 10 offensive rebounds, 6 assists, and at least one decent dunk. :biggrin: 

*My Team:*
*Reggie* - I want this guy for his 3-point shots. I'd have to say that every moment Reggie's not resting, he'll be playing well.
*Jax* - Like I said earlier, this guy has got to be on our team in order for us to do well. Give him the ball when Reggie isn't open. He'll make good choices.
*Freddie* - Do I even need an explanation? He's awesome and he's been doing well. 
*Jamaal* - Started getting fired up last game, and started making some better shots. Probably would have been my MVP had it not been for Reggie's game.
*Foster* - He did great the other night again, with 12 rebounds, I think. It was a great game. This one will be too.

This game could be a blowout, but personally, I don't think it'll be very high scoring. But let's wish the Pacers good luck!

*Score:*
*Pacers* - 74
*Pistons* - 66

Good Luck Pacers, Let's get past the Pistons!


--B. Tyler


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Oh man game time approaching.
I can't wait for this one.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

So far our defense is great, they have 3 turnovers.

Reggie can't hit ****, he's 0-3 from the arc.

DD has made a few good moves and has 4 points.

9-8 Pacers, 6:35 left in 1st.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pisstons get their first lead of the game after the Pacers were up 9-2 early.

10-12 Pisstons, 5:31 left in 1st.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

It looks as though we have slowed down our offense a little bit.

Rasheed hits a running one hander.

Jermaine can't hit anything... misses 2 layups.

Ben Wallace called for a foul and Foster comes in for DD.

14-10 Detroit, 4 mins left in 1st.

Jermaine called for travel.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Foster comes up with a loose ball and then gets called for a travel.

17-10 Detroit, 3:51 left in 1st.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Shot clock violation... The Pistons' defense is really making us move the ball around more.

21-12 Detroit, 22 secs left in 1st.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Offensive foul called on AJ at the end of the 1st (why does AJ always take the last second shot?).

21-13 Detroit.

Our offense has struggled in the later part of the quarter, they are just shutting us down and making us use all 24 seconds of the shot clock (and we end up with a bad shot).


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

We are playing like **** now.

25-13 Detroit, 10:23 left in 2nd.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

37-24 Pistons with 4 minutes left in the half


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

Pacers are playing like absolute garbage and can't hit the broadside of a barn on their shots.

Reffing again is atrocious. I have said for 5 years that Steve Javey sucks and he is proving it again today. Do they know what a travel is? Look at McDyess' feet everytime, same with Rip travels everytime he catches the ball.

Hopefully JO shows up in the 2nd half if he doesn't show up early, get him the hell out, put in JJ he's playing with much more determination.


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

Jermaine O'neal is basically killing you guys right now.


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

Pacers finally playing some better ball. Refs learned how to call fouls on the Blue Shirts.

Rasheed with a bad Tech.


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

I take back the reffing statement. A non-call on JO and a BS technical on Dale Davis, the Pistons do that **** on every play.


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

Horrible, horrible call by the refs. Kinda pissed about that. If the player is going to continue the play, then don't call a technical on the player for trying to block the shot. Then, they ruled it was a continuation and gave him a shooting foul, so why was the technical called in the first place? Absolutely horrible call.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

this is nighmare!! it looks like none of our players can shoot.. :upset:


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

Again the NBA proves that it has by far the worst officiating out of any professional sport. These guys should not receive their paycheque after todays game. Absolutely brutal.

Those 2 charges on Freddie were garbage. It's hard to watch basketball that is called this badly.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Why can't anyone shoot today?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Why can't anyone shoot today?


Beats me, plenty of open shots from beyond the arc but they just couldn't hit them.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score- 89-76 Pistons

Pacers Fan- 16, but DQ'd
Larry Legend- 20, but DQ'd
Turkish- 18, but DQ'd
NTP- 17, but DQ'd
Kekai- 27, but DQ'd
MillerTime- 17, but DQ'd
Jermaniac Fan- 15, but DQ'd
daschysta31- 22, but DQ'd
Jones2011- 35, but DQ'd

Winner- Jermaniac Fan

Key Stats-

Reggie, 7 pts
Tinsley- 1 ast
Jermaine- 4-15 shooting
Jeff Foster- 12 minutes


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Tinsley: 1 assist *7 turnovers*









Thanks Jamaal


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

He woulda had a whole lot more assists if his teamates had hit wideopen jumpers, but some of his turnovers were stupid.


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

Jax, like I said, made the most shots, but near the beginning sucked like a Rookie. I mean, this guy is awesome, he's great, he made, what, 28 points, I think? And he had to go and **** up like this? It disappoints me. Not just that Reggie only made a few points, not just that every call that the refs made was not only horrible but wrong, but mainly, it disappoints me that the Pacers let that **** get to them. I had a strong hope that they'd win the series, and even a feeling that they'd win, but now, the Pistons have Home Court Ad, and we have one left. We tie it at 3-3, we're screwed. Good Luck, guys, but what a sucky time you had...

--B. Tyler


----------

